# best oil for engine



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

i have a 1997 240sx with 122,000 miles on the odometer. what would be the best oil to use? regular motor, synthetic or a synthetic blend?


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm using synthetic Mobile 1. Synthetic protects better than conventional motor oil.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

speedy_240sx said:


> I'm using synthetic Mobile 1. Synthetic protects better than conventional motor oil.


that's what i was thinking and i was actually using Mobil 1 synthetic on my 200sx.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

for that mileage use regular. Synthetic is better suited for new cars while in their break in period. While synthetic doesnt break down as fast it also doesnt capture dirt and other particles in your engine as well so i would stick to conventional, or a blend. I have had success with Castrol for my car.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

g200sx said:


> i have a 1997 240sx with 122,000 miles on the odometer. what would be the best oil to use? regular motor, synthetic or a synthetic blend?


the last thing you want to do is put synthetic in your car. please please follow my advice and just use regular oil. synthetic oil is for new cars or cars with very low mileage. ive had plenty of friends put synthetic in their high mileage cars, and it bleeds right through, sometimes taking the head gasket with it. you might be able to get away with a sythetic/regular oil blend.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Guys, lots of myths being passed along in this thread.  

Do a search of this forum using the word "synthetic" and/or various brand oil names (Castrol, Pennzoil, Chevron, etc ...) to find extensive threads on this very subject.


----------



## SR20MAN (Mar 11, 2005)

Mobile 1 Sythetic is the best according to the dealer that used to change my oil. They sell Royal Purple too, but they told me that the cars they take to the track using the Purple show wear on the parts. The service manager told me that mobile 1 is the closest thing to race oil.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_"Mobil 1 synthetic is the best according to the dealer that used to change my oil. They sell Royal Purple too, but they told me that the cars they take to the track using the Purple show wear on the parts."_

Current Mobil 1 is very good oil ... not sure it is the best. Royal Purple's street grades thin out quickly (by design) which might account of the wear, depending, depending ...

_"The service manager told me that Mobil 1 is the closest thing to race oil._

He is incorrect. Red Line Oil is the closest to race oil. They actually make and sell a pure race oil while Mobil 1 does not. Red Line's street and race grades are almost identical exceot the street oils have more detergents and dispersants to keep the motor clean for thousands of miles and a hundred or more times the engine is started, brought up to temp and then allowed to cool. These are not needed for a race weekend so Red Line formulates their race oils as pure anti-wear lubricants without these compromising additives.

http://www.redlineoil.com/

I like Mobil 1 but I currently use Schaeffer's Supreme 7000 synthetic blend. It's not a phoney blend like most of the mass-market oils on the shelves today. It's high quality Group II+ mineral base oil with a 20-25% PAO component and an excellent additive package featuring about 200PPM of molybdenum. Not a bad value for $3 per quart. I go 5,000 miles with pretty good results verified with UOAs (Used Oil Analyses). 

http://www.schaefferoil.com/


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

am3rican said:


> the last thing you want to do is put synthetic in your car. please please follow my advice and just use regular oil. synthetic oil is for new cars or cars with very low mileage. ive had plenty of friends put synthetic in their high mileage cars, and it bleeds right through, sometimes taking the head gasket with it. you might be able to get away with a sythetic/regular oil blend.


 I have put full syn in my 93 se-r with 115,000 and in my sohc 240 with 127,000 i have had no problems and no leaks. I use to have an old 89 volvo 240 i used 10-30 syn until the tranny went with 275,000 maybe on abused cars you might have oil leaks but not well taken car of cars. i would try the blend and see how that went, then go syn.


----------



## SR20MAN (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sure there is something better than mobile one but I was strictly speaking of oil that is commonly available, you know something you can buy at Wal Mart. I've never seen Red Line Oil there's only one place that sells it in my state. The water wetter also looks like a good product, I might give it a try. Thanks for the info.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Royal Purple is $8-10 qt I believe and its damned near impossible to find unless you get it on ebay or at a speed shop. in other words, just go with Mobil1.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

am3rican said:


> Royal Purple is $8-10 qt I believe and its damned near impossible to find unless you get it on ebay or at a speed shop. in other words, just go with Mobil1.


you can buy it cheaper than that off their web site.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Putting syn into an older car will not hurt it although everyone and their Mom claims it will. Some companies reccomend a cleaner oil and even that is debated if it is really needed. Mobil 1 is the best brand you will get at the Walmart. I run Amsoil which is readily available around here for a bit less than 5 bucks a quart and I have been very happy with the results.


----------



## Bombinha (Mar 17, 2005)

and where to buy shaefer as they don't sell it on theyr website?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

It is hard to get 
I would run it over Amsoil but I have simply not been able to find it unless you buy in serious bulk...


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I know Bob Winters sells Schaeffer in bulk, but what about this guy?

http://specializedlubricants.net/

Doesn't he sell in less-than-case amounts? 

There was a power equipment dealer in Arkansas ... Tim Mills ... and he'd ship anything you want in any quantity you want ... if you paid the shipping. Can't find his site on Google right now.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

speedy_240sx said:


> you can buy it cheaper than that off their web site.


thanks for the tip. ill keep that in mind


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

How often are you supposed to change your oil with synthetic? Now that you guys have dispelled some common myths that i thought were true, i might just switch


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

To generalize, I think that with (real) synthetics, you can use the 'normal' drain intervals stated in your owners manual ... although I wouldn't go even that long without performing UOAs to verify that wear is in check..

For dino oils, consider the 'severe' schedule a prudent guideline.

But, this is just a generalization.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't run synthetic anymore since I burned up some Mobil 1...Dino oil por toda la vida!!!


----------



## SR20MAN (Mar 11, 2005)

One of my friends went 10K on his Mustang with synthetic. He only had one quart left when he finally changed/added oil, but his engine was fine. Mobile 1 now guarantees the oil to 15K or one year, though I wouldn't recommend keeping it that long. Mechanics have told me that you can get double the life from synthetic, probably around 5-6K if you wanted to.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Feb 24, 2005)

Is it THAT much trouble to just change your oil every 2-3 months though? Using synthetic seems pretty pointless to me...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Dino oil sucks for the main reason that I do not always have the time to change my oil every 3-4 weeks, or will the weather permit me to. I have run about 10,000 mile runs on Amsoil 5w-30 and filters and in the last two runs, I have not lost a single drop of oil.


----------



## SR20MAN (Mar 11, 2005)

Well mustangs all have issues, even brand new from the factory. Trunk leaks, seat squeeks, ect.


----------

